# Best place for seeds in canada



## yeroc1982 (Aug 14, 2016)

Hey everyone, it's been a long time since iv been in here and haven't had a grow on for years. I'm looking to start fresh from seed, just wondering what's a reputable place to order that has some good strains. I have my medical papers and all. Thanks guy's!

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## grass hopper (Aug 14, 2016)

yeroc1982 said:


> Hey everyone, it's been a long time since iv been in here and haven't had a grow on for years. I'm looking to start fresh from seed, just wondering what's a reputable place to order that has some good strains. I have my medical papers and all. Thanks guy's!
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


 
WELCOME YEROC !    there are so many good breeders and even much more varieties.  i started at "SINGLE SEED CENTRE" then hit high thc strains. or u can check out breeders. many like "cali connection". also "mandala seeds and "barneys". i like feminized seeds others like regular for their stabilization and less cost. way too many choices but thats all part of the fun!!


----------



## yeroc1982 (Aug 14, 2016)

Thanks I'll check them out. I'm going with regular for sure for stability. I'm going to be allowed 25 plants to grow so should be a nice garden for myself. 

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Aug 15, 2016)

Welcome back to growing!  There are really a lot of reputable places out there.  I would suggest that you decide what strain(s) you are interested in and go from there.  Most likely someone here will have had experience with that seed bank.  I noticed that you mentioned Canadian seed banks in the title..are you specifically looking for places in Canada?  I have ordered numerous times from Hemp Depot with no problems whatsoever.


----------



## sopappy (Aug 15, 2016)

The Hemp Goddess said:


> Welcome back to growing!  There are really a lot of reputable places out there.  I would suggest that you decide what strain(s) you are interested in and go from there.  Most likely someone here will have had experience with that seed bank.  I noticed that you mentioned Canadian seed banks in the title..are you specifically looking for places in Canada?  I have ordered numerous times from Hemp Depot with no problems whatsoever.



Hemp Depot... I forgot about those guys
holeee look at all those strains, good lord, all I want is Jack Herer... haven't been able to find it in months
I think I'll pass on the Donkey ****....    
"So, what do you have for is this month, Pappy?"


----------



## sopappy (Aug 15, 2016)

yeroc1982 said:


> Hey everyone, it's been a long time since iv been in here and haven't had a grow on for years. I'm looking to start fresh from seed, just wondering what's a reputable place to order that has some good strains. I have my medical papers and all. Thanks guy's!
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk



I've been having good luck with Dino ant Quebec cannabis seeds or Montreal Cannabis seeds lately but Highman had some issues I am not sure were resolved.

If you try Hemp Depot, see if they'll take email transfers, that mailed money order **** is for the birds. I think that's where things sloooowww down.

UPDATE:    Mr H DePot will not take anything but money orders
Montreal and Quebec Seeds seem honest enough but the seeds aren't the greatest unless it's me (har har har)
half didn't come up, some sick looking plants too, I know Dino would make good but I want to try Hemp Depot


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Aug 16, 2016)

Sopappy, I am also looking for Jack Herer seeds.  My best friend, Jack, wants a strain with Jack in the name--I figured that Jack Here would be a good one to try.

While Hemp Depot is slower because of the money order thing, it is not a horrible wait.  I generally get my seeds in 2 weeks or so.


----------



## sopappy (Aug 16, 2016)

The Hemp Goddess said:


> Sopappy, I am also looking for Jack Herer seeds.  My best friend, Jack, wants a strain with Jack in the name--I figured that Jack Here would be a good one to try.
> 
> While Hemp Depot is slower because of the money order thing, it is not a horrible wait.  I generally get my seeds in 2 weeks or so.



two weeks is nothing, I'll try them next go round

oh, and please let me know if you find the Jack Herer, the man knows his stuff 
I actually had a plant of a Jack Herer Cheese cross that made it to harvest and was one SUPERB HERB 
(but I just can't clone waaaaaaa, they all died)


----------



## grass hopper (Aug 16, 2016)

The Hemp Goddess said:


> Sopappy, I am also looking for Jack Herer seeds. My best friend, Jack, wants a strain with Jack in the name--I figured that Jack Here would be a good one to try.
> 
> While Hemp Depot is slower because of the money order thing, it is not a horrible wait. I generally get my seeds in 2 weeks or so.


 
makes me smile!! i think it was ssc that sent me (3) free jack herer fem seeds. i dropped them yesterday.


----------



## sopappy (Aug 17, 2016)

grass hopper said:


> makes me smile!! i think it was ssc that sent me (3) free jack herer fem seeds. i dropped them yesterday.



do they have REAL Jack Herer seeds or just those Jenner ones?


----------



## grass hopper (Aug 17, 2016)

The Hemp Goddess said:


> Sopappy, I am also looking for Jack Herer seeds. My best friend, Jack, wants a strain with Jack in the name--I figured that Jack Here would be a good one to try.
> 
> While Hemp Depot is slower because of the money order thing, it is not a horrible wait. I generally get my seeds in 2 weeks or so.


 
THG, i was reading about top ten coffie house strains. "JACK FLASH" WAS #5. i dont know it. But on  top 10 and begins with jack..


----------



## Gooch (Aug 21, 2016)

cropkingseeds has both regular and femenized and they are in canada its the only place i have ever purchased from


----------



## sopappy (Aug 21, 2016)

Gooch said:


> cropkingseeds has both regular and femenized and they are in canada its the only place i have ever purchased from



Well, there's the Jack, THC, but an auto-flower fem
I kill those :-(
\I'l have to try again one day though, reg seeds are discontinued big time at this place 

View attachment jack.JPG


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Aug 21, 2016)

Grasshopper, thanks, I will check those out.  I get a kick out of my friend--I asked if he was looking for any specific attributes...he said no, he just wanted a strain with Jack in the name.  

LOL--sopappy, I also just seem to kill autoflowering plants--I think they know I have talked trash about them for years and refuse to do anything for me.


----------



## grass hopper (Aug 21, 2016)

SINGLE SEED CENTRE has jack herer both fem and reg. in stock..

also has JACK FLASH reg and JACK FLASH #5 FEM.  THEY GAVE ME (3) JH AS FREEBEES. love their freebees.

 they also gave me a couple PAKISTAN VALLEY. top indica, so the writeup states..


----------



## sopappy (Aug 21, 2016)

looks like perfect source, no border issues? uh oh, 
I don't see my damn flag up there, anybody in Canada buy from here?
(here we go again)

WOW please please please please 

View attachment cart.jpg


----------



## Gooch (Aug 22, 2016)

sopappy said:


> looks like perfect source, no border issues? uh oh,
> I don't see my damn flag up there, anybody in Canada buy from here?
> (here we go again)
> 
> WOW please please please please


whats the name?


----------



## sopappy (Aug 24, 2016)

Gooch said:


> whats the name?



oops, sorry, Gooch, it's one of grass hoppers haunts.. single seed centre in UK
http://www.worldwide-marijuana-seeds.com/


----------



## sopappy (Aug 24, 2016)

The Hemp Goddess said:


> Sopappy, I am also looking for Jack Herer seeds.  My best friend, Jack, wants a strain with Jack in the name--I figured that Jack Here would be a good one to try.
> 
> While Hemp Depot is slower because of the money order thing, it is not a horrible wait.  I generally get my seeds in 2 weeks or so.



as much as I want the Jack, I'm going to go with Hemp Depot
what do you settle for when you can't get Jack THG?


----------



## sopappy (Sep 29, 2016)

The Hemp Goddess said:


> Sopappy, I am also looking for Jack Herer seeds.  My best friend, Jack, wants a strain with Jack in the name--I figured that Jack Here would be a good one to try.
> 
> While Hemp Depot is slower because of the money order thing, it is not a horrible wait.  I generally get my seeds in 2 weeks or so.



I just send an M/O to the Depots yesterday
Jack Herer x Black Widow
I can't find regular Jack in all those strains


----------



## Grower13 (Sep 29, 2016)

Hemp Depot....... always get my seeds.... may take a while...... always get viable seeds....... always get what I order........ wish they still had Joey Weed grear.


----------

